
Show HN: My first native android app – repost and/or download instagram posts - sschueller
App is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=net.schueller.instarepost<p>I know that there are many similar apps but none did what I needed so I made this one.<p>I would love some constructive feedback.<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
Curious what it does that other apps don't do.

~~~
sschueller
From the ones I tried:

    
    
      - Doesn't work on my phone, crashes
      - Adds all kinds of branding to pictures, comments
      - Cost money or has giant ads
      - UI is confusing or just ugly (not really an issue)
      - Complex process to repost
      - requires a login or wants Instagram credentials
      - Slow

